# Need Some Help Finding:



## hooker9 (Jan 17, 2007)

Can anyone tell me where I can find an adaptor for a 2" rear receiver that will allow me to raise my surf rack (Back Porch) approximately 12 - 16 inches. Currently, the cargo carrier comes straight out from my receiver and I'm getting sand in the bottom of my rack. 

*See hooker9 pics...(red Jeep). Thank you for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

*try these*

Not sure if these will work, but I was looking into them for my rack I made. AT the bottom of the page, not as big a drop or lift as you were talking though. But a start.

http://www.drawtite-hitches.com/towbars/hitch_equip.html


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

I had to have mine made at a local shop. Went and bought some 2' reciever bar and then had them cut it to the sizes I needed then took it to a local welder and had him do it up for me. Cheaper for me that way, and plenty strong.

But it was a cooler rack, not a porch for standin on. I would stand on the welds all day though.


----------



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

*ETrailer*

dot com. They have it all!


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

i keep contemplating doing that with the rack i have for the front of my truck now. take it and get a 2 inch piece made for it that curves up and raises it another foot in height. its too damn low. 

i get scared driving with it this low. im worried oneday its gonna catch on the beach and dig in and mess my front end up. it gets and on the bracket otherwise that my racks are mounted to. I have an anglers aluminum cooler rack mounted to the bracker they sell for 2 inch receivers. 

im thinking about a new piece of 2 inch tube that comes out the receiver, and curves up. There would have to be a bar across the top to bolt both sides of the cooler rack into. anyone ever had this done? know where I might be able to get this done as well?


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Sea2,

I had the same problem, mine was way too low. I was worried I would be drving along and then it would hit and drive through my front end. Much better peice of mind with the lift I had made for it.

I would actualy find sand in my box from driving on at ramp 44 and 49. Or some of the deeper ruts.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

well what did you have made, and can you gimme some info into it, possibly even a picture. the comfort of mind would be well worth the $$ spent in my book. how much to construct, etc.

Ive already found sand in my rack from 34. It makes me nervous everytime the truck starts bouncing from the washboard effect once you come onto the beach at 44 or any ramp where the washboard effect is in the tracks.


----------



## hooker9 (Jan 17, 2007)

BLUESMAN said:


> dot com. They have it all!


Bluesman,

Went to WWW.Dot.Com. didn't find anything on surf racks....any further info. you can share regarding this site?


----------



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

*Further Info:*

Guess I should have been more precise: etrailer.com opcorn:


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*I Bought one last year*

If you still need the information, let me know I can try to dig up the literature on it. I also had a thread about hitches/rod holders around march/April of last year.


----------



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

Here's the way I've done one style of step-up....there are plenty of other ways you can step 'em up.....if ya hit the sand with this style it acts as a sled rail and would plow on the receiver tubes alone and not touch the rack...this truck had plenty of ground clearance but the owner wanted me to step it up to be able to see it for driving clearance.......

Git'r done!!!


----------



## Mullet Miller (Dec 13, 2006)

Sweet set up Mike! I gotta drive up and check out your shop.


----------



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

Mullet Miller said:


> Sweet set up Mike! I gotta drive up and check out your shop.



Your welcome to come up and visit anytime....but mind you....it's just a garage with some tools..... 

See ya!!!
Michael


----------



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

*found*

this at cabelas
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat602326&hasJS=true

link should show a 2" double reciever


----------

